# Medical - pleural effusion drainage Ajijic



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

As a result of having leukemia and it's treatment, I am subject to what is called pleural effusion. This seriously restricts breathing and here in Canada I get it drained monthly. We are really missing getting to Mexico in the winter and I wonder if by chance there is anyone in a similar boat who knows if this procedure is done in Ajijic/Chapala. If so (or even in Guad), what does it cost ? If I know I can be treated there, we have a better chance to travel south once again.
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It would not be done in Chapala or Ajijic, but I know an excellent oncologist in Guadalajara. I'm sending you his contact information by PM. Please give him a call or a letter to discuss your situation.
We would love to have you be able to come for a visit.


----------

